# Remove drivers from the app



## MRY (8 d ago)

I am trying to remove a driver using the app. I have selected *'security and drivers'* but then cannot see *'manage drivers'* for the next step.
Does this mean that there are no additional drivers added?

I have experimented by pressing 'add drivers' did *not* send a link to anyone and then I can see 'manage drivers'

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MRY said:


> I am trying to remove a driver using the app. I have selected *'security and drivers'* but then cannot see *'manage drivers'* for the next step.
> Does this mean that there are no additional drivers added?
> 
> I have experimented by pressing 'add drivers' did *not* send a link to anyone and then I can see 'manage drivers'
> ...


If you don't see "manage drivers", then you are logged into the app using an account that's not the owner of the vehicle.

At the same time, you stated you pressed "add drivers", which is only available after tapping "manage drivers", which you said you cannot see 🤷‍♂️.

Couple things:

Do you have more than one vehicle? Go to the main vehicle page and swipe left/right to see if you can choose another vehicle. If someone added you as a driver to their vehicle it would show up in the app. Maybe you were looking at the security settings of someone else's vehicle.

Another thought is that there's something wrong with your install. Might be worth deleting and re-installing the app.


----------

